# European bakery apprenticeship options?



## samd (Oct 24, 2009)

I am looking for an apprenticeship to extend my knowledge of bread and other pastries, preferably in Italy or France. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pazzo (Sep 10, 2009)

While I feel like I'm insulting my heritage, if I were you, I would try my best to find an apprenticeship in a French bakery. I've traveled extensively in Italy and to a few places in France and I personally find that French pastries and bread blow my dear Italian ones out of the water.

Best of luck to you! What an amazing experience you'll have either way.


----------

